# Macomb County man, 90, dies after COVID-19 vaccine — but doctors say shots are safe



## Becky1951 (Feb 18, 2021)

*Macomb County man, 90, dies after COVID-19 vaccine — but doctors say shots are safe

I tried to copy the article but have been having issues with my phone. I became frustrated with it, and I have issues with the cavalier attitude of not bothering with an autopsy.

And the cavalier attitude of acceptance of elderly deaths of those who recieved their vaccine.

It's to be expected....their old, they died, oh well.  It's to be expected they had health issues oh well.

The family has a right to know if his death was related to the vaccine.

He was taking the same meds I take, only I take a few more.

But hey considering the meds he was taking its to be expected he could die from the vaccine.

I now will refuse the current vaccines after reading this article*

https://amp.freep.com/amp/4380833001


----------



## Becky1951 (Feb 18, 2021)

Just to be clear, those are my comments regarding the articles content.


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 18, 2021)

Why don't you follow up on finding out more about this man's demise before totally rejecting the vaccine.


----------



## Becky1951 (Feb 18, 2021)

Ruthanne said:


> Why don't you follow up on finding out more about this man's demise before totally rejecting the vaccine.


Did you read the article? If so you would know no autopsy was done, case closed.

So how would I follow up?

We have been told by the " experts" that it's safe for those with medical issues to now have the vaccine.

So this man was taking medications and had health issues. 

His son states he was doing fine before the vaccination.

In this article they clearly state, they know those with health issues and the elderly could die from the vaccine.

So which is it? Safe or not?


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 18, 2021)

Maybe an autopsy will be done yet.  Of course it's your choice not to get the vaccine.  Millions have gotten it and not died too.

And I did read the article.  I can understand your concern when you take the same meds.


----------



## MarciKS (Feb 18, 2021)

Becky1951 said:


> *Macomb County man, 90, dies after COVID-19 vaccine — but doctors say shots are safe
> 
> I tried to copy the article but have been having issues with my phone. I became frustrated with it, and I have issues with the cavalier attitude of not bothering with an autopsy.
> 
> ...


Well I guess you can either die from the vaccine or die from COVID. Because it sounds like you don't see any other alternative. It sounds as though you're basing this on information you don't have. Only what is printed in this article which is next to nothing. I do hope you remain safe either way.


----------



## Becky1951 (Feb 18, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> Well I guess you can either die from the vaccine or die from COVID. Because it sounds like you don't see any other alternative. It sounds as though you're basing this on information you don't have. Only what is printed in this article which is next to nothing. I do hope you remain safe either way.


Surely you have seen the many articles I've posted here regarding Covid and the Covid vaccine.

I've commented and asked questions about the vaccine.

BTW, it's not a given that if I do not get the vaccine I'll die.

But that's pretty much how the vaccine is being pushed or people seem to think.

I hope the other vaccines coming will be safer.
I said I was not going to get the "current" vaccines.


----------



## win231 (Feb 18, 2021)

Becky1951 said:


> Surely you have seen the many articles I've posted here regarding Covid and the Covid vaccine.
> 
> I've commented and asked questions about the vaccine.
> 
> ...


Definitely - people are being programmed to think anyone who refuses the vaccine is taking a big risk.
It won't sell without fear.
Who gets to 70-80 years without any health issues?


----------



## Buckeye (Feb 19, 2021)

My 97 y/o mother has had both shots, and is doing fine.  So, based on that statistical sample, I would say that it is 100% safe for the elderly to take the vaccine.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 19, 2021)

If I die suddenly at the age of 90 please don't waste time trying to figure out how or why I died.

Celebrate the fact that I lived 90 years and let me rest in peace.


----------



## Pepper (Feb 19, 2021)

And I definitely don't want to be autopsied.  I know I won't know but they cut your face off for chrissakes!


----------



## Becky1951 (Feb 19, 2021)

Buckeye said:


> My 97 y/o mother has had both shots, and is doing fine.  So, based on that statistical sample, I would say that it is 100% safe for the elderly to take the vaccine.


Based on one person and you know it's safe? How is her overall health? That's a factor too. I know a 94 year old in good health, had both shots, doing good so far.


----------



## JimBob1952 (Feb 19, 2021)

Is anyone forcing you to take the vaccine?  I understand and respect your unwillingness to do so.  But I don't think it's right to try to convince people it's not safe.  Covid has killed 500,000 people in the US and the vaccine may or may not have killed a dozen or so.  You have to weigh the risks and the rewards.


----------



## Becky1951 (Feb 19, 2021)

JimBob1952 said:


> Is anyone forcing you to take the vaccine?  I understand and respect your unwillingness to do so.  But I don't think it's right to try to convince people it's not safe.  Covid has killed 500,000 people in the US and the vaccine may or may not have killed a dozen or so.  You have to weigh the risks and the rewards.


Did I tell anyone to not take it? No I did not, and had you read any of my former posts and comments, apparently not otherwise you would know I'm not trying to convince others in any way.
I'm only giving my opinion of what information I find.

Others have given their opinions why they are or are not getting the vaccine. Unfortunately a few of those implied that those who were not getting the vaccine were ignorant or uneducated. 

I have a right to Express my opinions based on all the articles same as you.


----------



## Becky1951 (Feb 19, 2021)

Aunt Bea said:


> If I die suddenly at the age of 90 please don't waste time trying to figure out how or why I died.
> 
> Celebrate the fact that I lived 90 years and let me rest in peace.


Pre Covid and pre vaccine use I agree. But to have full knowledge of how many people die from the vaccine is imperative..


----------



## JimBob1952 (Feb 19, 2021)

Becky1951 said:


> Did I tell anyone to not take it? No I did not, and had you read any of my former posts and comments, apparently not otherwise you would know I'm not trying to convince others in any way.
> I'm only giving my opinion of what information I find.
> 
> Others have given their opinions why they are or are not getting the vaccine. Unfortunately a few of those implied that those who were not getting the vaccine were ignorant or uneducated.
> ...




Of course you do, and if I implied otherwise I apologize.


----------



## garyt1957 (Feb 19, 2021)

It's becoming pretty obvious to me that there's (for lack of a better word) coverup going on with regards  to vaccine deaths. It's not so much a coverup but a complete lack of desire to find out if the vaccine is causing deaths. All we get is "Nothing to see here, move along". Why wouldn't an autopsy give clues to if the vaccine was involved? A lot of people have died days after the vaccine from stroke. Did this guy have a stroke? We'll never know. You'd think they should at least be compiling some stats . Same for people dying from the clotting issue, is that coincidence? It could be but it seems the whole push is to just keep those jabs coming and not acknowledge any possible bad outcomes. Are old people that expendable? Oh, he was 90, no big deal. He took some meds? My Dad takes blood pressure meds and his BP is 116/68 so I'd say he's less at risk than someone not taking meds who's BP is 130/90.  Same for the cholesterol meds they said the guy was on, likely a statin, which are almost prescribed to everybody over 55 with moderately high Cholesterol. If it has his #'s under control, how is that a problem?
   I get that the number of deaths may be miniscule compared to the # of people who are getting the vaccine but shouldn't we at least be getting the truth from the so called "experts" or do they just think we're to stupid  , as Jack Nicholson said "You can't handle the truth!"


----------



## win231 (Feb 19, 2021)

JimBob1952 said:


> Is anyone forcing you to take the vaccine?  I understand and respect your unwillingness to do so.  But I don't think it's right to try to convince people it's not safe.  Covid has killed 500,000 people in the US and the vaccine may or may not have killed a dozen or so.  You have to weigh the risks and the rewards.


This is not about "Convincing people the vaccine is not safe."  It's about _sharing information so people can make their own choice._
My sister can't wait to get the vaccine.  I'm not getting it.  I shared information about problems it has caused.  She's still getting it, which is OK with me.  She is making an _informed _choice.
Re:  "Covid has killed 500,000 people," that depends on whether or not you believe it is an exaggerated claim.


----------



## StarSong (Feb 19, 2021)

According to the article:

_Although Simpson's death happened within a few hours of getting a shot of the Moderna vaccine, it was considered a natural death and no autopsy was completed, said Dr. Mary Pietrangelo, deputy medical examiner for Macomb County.  N*o autopsy was done, Pietrangelo said, in part because it wouldn't have provided an answer to the questions nagging at Simpson's loved ones: Did the vaccine cause their father's death? Or contribute to it in any way?*

"*There is no way presently to know if this vaccine had anything to do with the death," Pietrangelo said*

*"There's not a test that you can do. There is nothing that you can actually look at that will give you that information. There's too much TV on about forensic offices and a lot of people think that an autopsy is the be-all, end-all to answer all the questions, and you know that doesn't happen to be true."*

Simpson was taking several drugs that suggested underlying health conditions could have caused his death, Pietrangelo said.

"He had several medical conditions, and that was verified through his medications," she said. "He was taking blood pressure medications. He was taking blood thinner medications. He was taking cholesterol medications. He was taking stomach medications, and a number of non-prescribed things.

"It has the appearance of a natural death. The son did tell our investigators that he had the COVID vaccine the day before, and that there were no complications as a result.

"This situation that we're talking about, about an individual dying in proximity to receiving the vaccine, is actually happening all over the place because millions and millions of vaccines are being given, and they're being given to that very population who have the comorbidities that would certainly predispose them to death.

"And, in fact, the CDC has done studies comparing the population of non-vaccinated, with vaccinated individuals for about 21 different conditions. And the deaths occur far more often in the unvaccinated for various things like heart attacks and pulmonary embolism and stroke, etc., etc. than the vaccinated population. And what they are saying is that these stats are not using any signal that there is a problem with the vaccination."_


----------



## JimBob1952 (Feb 19, 2021)

win231 said:


> This is not about "Convincing people the vaccine is not safe."  It's about _sharing information so people can make their own choice._
> My sister can't wait to get the vaccine.  I'm not getting it.  I shared information about problems it has caused.  She's still getting it, which is OK with me.  She is making an _informed _choice.
> Re:  "Covid has killed 500,000 people," that depends on whether or not you believe it is an exaggerated claim.



Regarding the 500,000 people, I'm quoting the Covid National Tracking project.  Do you have evidence that the claim is exaggerated?  What is the benefit to anyone to exaggerate the claim?  

I've lost a first cousin.  Two of my three sisters had it.  Several nieces and nephews.  My brother-in-law was hospitalized.  To quote Neil Diamond, I'm a believer.  

Of course there may be adverse reactions and even some deaths due to the vaccine.  But we are talking about small numbers in comparison to a threat which has killed many people (choose your own number) and severely damaged our way of life.  

Share all the information you want, no one is stopping you.


----------



## Nosy Bee-54 (Feb 19, 2021)

So much doom and gloom! For those who don't want to get it, don't block the line.


----------



## Becky1951 (Feb 24, 2021)

Nosy Bee-54 said:


> So much doom and gloom! For those who don't want to get it, don't block the line.


If they don't want to get it, why would they be in line.


----------



## Sunny (Feb 24, 2021)

Becky, in another thread, the one about someone in Detroit receiving the vaccine and then dying, I wrote pretty extensively about this. In case you missed that discussion, here are a few sentences from it.  I said,

*Probably in almost every death from whatever cause, there are underlying conditions. I don't think the doctors have the time to meticulously analyze every death, to be sure they have the perfect diagnosis on the death certificate.*

In other words, a very small number of people might get seriously ill or even die from the vaccine.  That is undoubtedly true of every single medication taken for whatever reason. People have reactions. Some people turn out allergic. Some react badly for reasons that remain unknown, maybe due to a bad interaction with some other medication or substance. I repeat, a *very small numbe*r.

But millions of people are perfectly fine with the vaccine, and are thereafter immune to a devastating disease.  So, how much sense does it make to behave like a person with a phobia over something that is very, very likely, nearly 100%, to be absolutely safe, and could very possibly save your life?  Good grief, some people die after taking an aspirin!

P.S. There are some legitimate reasons to avoid the vaccine. The latest one I heard about is pregnancy. If I were pregnant, I would probably just not get the vaccine until after the baby was born.


----------



## Becky1951 (Feb 24, 2021)

Sunny said:


> Becky, in another thread, the one about someone in Detroit receiving the vaccine and then dying, I wrote pretty extensively about this. In case you missed that discussion, here are a few sentences from it.  I said,
> 
> *Probably in almost every death from whatever cause, there are underlying conditions. I don't think the doctors have the time to meticulously analyze every death, to be sure they have the perfect diagnosis on the death certificate.*
> 
> ...


So, how much sense does it make to behave like a person with a phobia over something that is very, very likely, nearly 100%, to be absolutely safe, and could very possibly save your life?

Oh ok, so now I have a phobia! 

No one including you know the long term effects of the 2 current vaccines using the mRNA technology. 

J&J has their vaccine ready for approval if approved that's the one I'll trust.

At least I'm not spewing incorrect information such as, after a few weeks after second shot it's safe to toss the mask!


----------



## PamfromTx (Feb 24, 2021)

@Becky1951    There are many and I mean, MANY who have taken both doses and that are still walking amongst us without any problems.  We, hubs and I are thankful to have received it.  

I am just curious to know just how many have died after receiving this vaccine?  And I also wonder if they had other underlying conditions that may have caused their death?  

I am just curious and not arguing.


----------



## Becky1951 (Feb 24, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> @Becky1951    There are many and I mean, MANY who have taken both doses and that are still walking amongst us without any problems.  We, hubs and I are thankful to have received it.
> 
> I am just curious to know just how many have died after receiving this vaccine?  And I also wonder if they had other underlying conditions that may have caused their death?
> 
> I am just curious and not arguing.


In each incident they claim they will know more after an autopsy.

No news yet on autopsies.


----------



## Sunny (Feb 24, 2021)

Pam, I had my second shot exactly 2 weeks ago, and I am happy to say I'm just fine. (I had the Pfizer vaccine). Felt lousy for one day, then it passed. Easily worth it, IMO.

Becky, I don't remember ever "spewing information" that it was all right to toss the mask. In fact, I still wear the mask everywhere, as those are the rules anywhere I go. (Except when walking alone outdoors.)  But I'm wearing it to obey the rules, and possibly to protect those around me from any lingering viruses I might be carrying. Most of my relatives, friends, and neighbors haven't gotten their shot yet. Some of them are moving heaven and earth to try to get an appointment.  I cannot get the disease myself, which is a very nice thing to know.

That disease sounds like a very gruesome way to die, and all those who have recovered from it (or usually, partially recovered) say the same thing: Please, everybody, for God's sake, get the vaccine. You have no idea how awful this is to get, and how long its effects linger. It seems to have a way of poisoning your entire body.  Hundreds of thousands of heartbroken families have had to agree that it's time to turn off the ventilators, and let the victims drown in their own fluids.

Whatever source of the vaccine you trust, for the sake of your own life, please get vaccinated as soon as you can.


----------



## PamfromTx (Feb 24, 2021)

Sunny said:


> Pam, I had my second shot exactly 2 weeks ago, and I am happy to say I'm just fine. (I had the Pfizer vaccine). Felt lousy for one day, then it passed. Easily worth it, IMO.
> 
> Becky, I don't remember ever "spewing information" that it was all right to toss the mask. In fact, I still wear the mask everywhere, as those are the rules anywhere I go. (Except when walking alone outdoors.)  But I'm wearing it to obey the rules, and possibly to protect those around me from any lingering viruses I might be carrying. Most of my relatives, friends, and neighbors haven't gotten their shot yet. Some of them are moving heaven and earth to try to get an appointment.  I cannot get the disease myself, which is a very nice thing to know.
> 
> ...


@Sunny    We also received the Pfizer vaccine.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 24, 2021)

Becky1951 said:


> J&J has their vaccine ready for approval if approved that's the one I'll trust.


Becky, I'm curious as to what led you to trust the J&J product specifically. Please share.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 24, 2021)

RadishRose said:


> Becky, I'm curious as to what led you to trust the J&J product specifically. Please share.


Never mind @Becky1951, I found your post on this.


----------



## Becky1951 (Feb 24, 2021)

Sunny said:


> Pam, I had my second shot exactly 2 weeks ago, and I am happy to say I'm just fine. (I had the Pfizer vaccine). Felt lousy for one day, then it passed. Easily worth it, IMO.
> 
> Becky, I don't remember ever "spewing information" that it was all right to toss the mask. In fact, I still wear the mask everywhere, as those are the rules anywhere I go. (Except when walking alone outdoors.)  But I'm wearing it to obey the rules, and possibly to protect those around me from any lingering viruses I might be carrying. Most of my relatives, friends, and neighbors haven't gotten their shot yet. Some of them are moving heaven and earth to try to get an appointment.  I cannot get the disease myself, which is a very nice thing to know.
> 
> ...




Some of these answers from someone called "Government" (Gary, you should know that that's suspicious in itself) may be temporarily true, such as "does not stop you passing it on." That is true for a few weeks, after getting the second shot. Then, it does. The mask can come off, except that most public buildings still require everybody to wear one.

Post #42 in thread

*Fauci: 'Possible' Americans will be wearing masks in 2022 to protect against Covid-19*


----------



## Becky1951 (Feb 24, 2021)

"Please, everybody, for God's sake, get the vaccine. You have no idea how awful this is to get, and how long its effects linger."

We have no idea? I do believe most who can read, and do read about it, do indeed have an idea.


----------



## Sunny (Feb 24, 2021)

In that case, it's even more puzzling why you are continuing all this quibbling and bickering about the vaccine. We don't want to die or be severely damaged by a horrible disease. There is a vaccine (or several vaccines) that are extremely safe, and 95% effective. So what's the problem?


----------



## Becky1951 (Feb 24, 2021)

Sunny said:


> In that case, it's even more puzzling why you are continuing all this quibbling and bickering about the vaccine. We don't want to die or be severely damaged by a horrible disease. There is a vaccine (or several vaccines) that are extremely safe, and 95% effective. So what's the problem?


No problem no bickering.
Just commenting on some things such as "you have no idea", you make it sound as if we are clueless regarding this viruses effects.

And "the mask can come off". Which could be dangerous to anyone reading your comment if they believed what you said without checking first.


----------



## Sunny (Feb 24, 2021)

Becky, you really seem hung up on "the mask can come off," so I'll answer it one more time.  The mask is no longer necessary after a period of time after the 2nd shot.  If that weren't true, why would anyone bother getting the shot?

But the mask can't come off immediately, because of the rules and regulations. And because for a period of time, it will not be clear who is immune (because they've been vaccinated) and who is not. We can't all go around proclaiming, "I've had both shots!" and therefore not wearing masks. So for a while, everybody will have to continue wearing them.

Example: I've had both shots. It's been 2 weeks. I can probably safely assume that I am immune to the disease. But when I went down to the lobby of my building today, I had the mask on. It felt kind of silly in one way, but on the other hand, how would anyone know that I had gotten the vaccine a bit earlier than most of my neighbors?  (Just blind luck in making the appointment.)

The more resistance people have to getting the vaccine, the longer this will probably continue. No one will know who is safe and who is not. For a while, even those of us who are safe from the disease will have to continue social distancing, masks, etc. (I guess the frequent hand washing is more private and is up to us.)  The business lockdowns will ease up, the schools will reopen, people will start returning to theaters and sports events, and yes, even the masks will come off, once most of us are vaccinated. This will not go on forever.


----------



## Becky1951 (Feb 24, 2021)

Sunny said:


> Becky, you really seem hung up on "the mask can come off," so I'll answer it one more time.  The mask is no longer necessary after a period of time after the 2nd shot.  If that weren't true, why would anyone bother getting the shot?
> 
> But the mask can't come off immediately, because of the rules and regulations. And because for a period of time, it will not be clear who is immune (because they've been vaccinated) and who is not. We can't all go around proclaiming, "I've had both shots!" and therefore not wearing masks. So for a while, everybody will have to continue wearing them.
> 
> ...


No your wrong. There is no time limit attached to when the masks can come off.

Not until they know for sure if a fully vaccinated person is unable to spread the virus. Until then, no you can't take the mask off after a period of time after second shot.

But this what you had said.

"That is true for a few weeks, after getting the second shot. Then, it does. The mask can come off,"


According to the CDC.

"We also don’t yet know whether getting a COVID-19 vaccine will prevent you from spreading the virus that causes COVID-19 to other people, even if you don’t get sick yourself. CDC will continue to update this page as we learn more."


Frequently Asked Questions about Vaccination

Updated Feb. 19, 2021


Do I need to wear a mask and avoid close contact with others if I have gotten 2 doses of the vaccine?

Yes. To protect yourself and others, follow these recommendations:

• Wear a mask over your nose and mouth

• Stay at least 6 feet away from others

• Avoid crowds

• Avoid poorly ventilated spaces

• Wash your hands often

It’s important for everyone to continue using all the tools available to help stop this pandemic as we learn more about how COVID-19 vaccines work in real-world conditions. Experts are also looking at how many people get vaccinated and how the virus is spreading in communities. We also don’t yet know whether getting a COVID-19 vaccine will prevent you from spreading the virus that causes COVID-19 to other people, even if you don’t get sick yourself. CDC will continue to update this page as we learn more.

Together, COVID-19 vaccination and following CDC’s recommendations for how to protect yourself and others will offer the best protection from getting and spreading COVID-19. Additional information can be found at key things to know about the COVID-19 vaccine. https://www.cdc.gov/coronavirus/2019-ncov/vaccines/keythingstoknow.html.


----------



## Becky1951 (Feb 25, 2021)

Sunny I just want you to realize that after a few weeks, after second shot you can not stop using a mask until its known for sure its safe. And that may not be until sometime in 2022 according to Fauci.


----------



## J.B Books (Feb 25, 2021)

I have heard of many adverse effects on elderly after they receive a shot.
A friend of mine said his uncle had a stroke the next day after the shot and two days after that died from a heart attack.
Two blood clot issues in three days. They don't make the news. The shot is for the greater good. These vaccines were the result of super human effort to be developed. Normally a vaccine would go through years of trials. Once the Pharma companies were assured that no law suites or liability cases would be prosecuted against them they released the vaccine in record time on the request of the governments. Didn't you see that J&J was waiting for the "emergency release" approval for the vaccine before they released it? That approval waives liability among other things.
What you are seeing is live human trials of the vaccine on the population going on right now.


----------



## Sunny (Feb 25, 2021)

I'm sorry to hear about your friend's uncle, JB.  All we can do is compare the number of people who have died shortly after getting the shot (maybe due to the shot, maybe due to something else), with the number of elderly people - in the thousands - who are receiving the shot every day with no adverse effects other than sometimes mild reactions the next day. And nearly everyone in this country who is getting the vaccine at this point is elderly.  From what I've read about it, the vaccine has an incredible safety record. But of course, no safety record of any drug, surgical procedure, vaccine, or whatever is going to be 100%.

I do know that Covid itself (the disease, not the vaccine) can cause fatal blood clots. I think blood thinners are used as a medication in Covid patients.


----------



## garyt1957 (Feb 25, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> @Becky1951
> 
> I am just curious to know just how many have died after receiving this vaccine?  And I also wonder if they had other underlying conditions that may have caused their death?


We'll never know because the govt/powers that be won't tell us. Even you admit that people have died from taking an aspirin, yet to my knowledge there has been absolutely no admission that the vaccine has caused a death. I find that curious.
    Remember the Dr. who died from the clotting issue right after getting the vaccine?  I was reading an article about him and two experts said it likely was the vaccine that did it, and that it's a known (although rare) side effect. What was the CDC's conclusion? No correlation. Really? Also since at least 3 more people have had the same problem. Coincidence?
    I will get the vaccine eventually when I can, but is it so wrong to want truthful information from the CDC and WHO? Shouldn't we be able to make our own informed decisions, or is it a case of "You can't handle the truth!" and they feel the need to do our thinking for us?
    Everybody likely has some underlying condition but if it's treated and handled is it really a problem? So if a person has high blood pressure but is taking medication that has their BP at 120/65 are they really at risk? What about  taking a statin that has your cholesterol way below risk levels. Yet I saw both of those used to explain away a recent death,(may have been the Detroit lady).


----------



## Gaer (Feb 25, 2021)

I can see where someone with certain allergies can be extremely ill or die from this.  My first shot was today.  
I'm very healthy but an hour after the injection, I was overcome with adverse reactions.
I can see how a 90 year old could easily pass away from this injection.


----------



## Nosy Bee-54 (Feb 27, 2021)

My 88 year old Mom got the first jab yesterday. Talked to her today and except for a slight fever, she is doing great. I think all the doom & gloom covid-19 posts are intended to validate one's anti position and/or to discourage others from getting the vaccine. The naysayers are the type like the social media video showing a woman sitting on the floor in Costco throwing a temper tantrum because management told her to put her mask back on.


----------



## J.B Books (Feb 27, 2021)

Nosy Bee-54 said:


> My 88 year old Mom got the first jab yesterday. Talked to her today and except for a slight fever, she is doing great. I think all the doom & gloom covid-19 posts are intended to validate one's anti position and/or to discourage others from getting the vaccine. The naysayers are the type like the social media video showing a woman sitting on the floor in Costco throwing a temper tantrum because management told her to put her mask back on.


You want a shot? Go ahead. Just respect those that don't.


----------



## Gaer (Feb 27, 2021)

Nosy Bee-54 said:


> My 88 year old Mom got the first jab yesterday. Talked to her today and except for a slight fever, she is doing great. I think all the doom & gloom covid-19 posts are intended to validate one's anti position and/or to discourage others from getting the vaccine. The naysayers are the type like the social media video showing a woman sitting on the floor in Costco throwing a temper tantrum because management told her to put her mask back on.



Sorry but I felt great after the vaccine for an hour and thought I'd do some shopping while i was in town.  I broke into a hot sweat (Like you get before a heart attack) and was hanging on to my cart and I started to black out.  I sat on the floor.  people were laughing but i had no choice.  Sit down or fall down.  Had to drive a half hour home and didn't think I would make it!
I had asked the lady giving the injection what adverse reactions could I expect and she said, 
*"It doesn't matter.  Whatever side effects you experience are better than getting covid."*
Made sense!  But I had a pretty bad few days.   I didn't expect a bad reaction at all because I'm in great health!


----------



## win231 (Feb 27, 2021)

Nosy Bee-54 said:


> My 88 year old Mom got the first jab yesterday. Talked to her today and except for a slight fever, she is doing great. I think all the doom & gloom covid-19 posts are intended to validate one's anti position and/or to discourage others from getting the vaccine. The naysayers are the type like the social media video showing a woman sitting on the floor in Costco throwing a temper tantrum because management told her to put her mask back on.


You are mistaken.  I'm not going to get the vaccine.  Yesterday, I drove two of my elderly friends to get their vaccine.
I don't need to "validate my position."  It's a personal choice.   I encourage anyone who wants the vaccine to get it - much like flu shots which I don't get either.
Could you be putting people into categories to validate your pro position & encourage others to get the vaccine?


----------



## win231 (Feb 27, 2021)

J.B Books said:


> You want a shot? Go ahead. Just respect those that don't.


Some people find it difficult to respect those that don't because they rely on others to do as they do to bolster their confidence in their decision.


----------



## Liberty (Feb 28, 2021)

We - hub and I have been fully vaccinated.  I've seen research from Moderna (the jabs we got) indicating tests done after full immunization of  the issue of asymptomatic transfer: Though the Moderna trial did not look specifically at whether the vaccine can prevent transmission, participants were checked for Covid-19 infection before they received their first and second doses – meaning it was possible to compare the rates of infection in these groups. In all, 14 people tested positive after having one shot, verses 38 who had received a placebo.

Everyone I know in the appropriate vaccine line has been fully vaccinated or is trying to get fully vaccinated, except one person who has a host of allergic reactions.
She's still trying to decide if she will or not.

Dying while trying to desperately suck in your last breath for days is a nasty way to go.  My father had emphysema, so it wasn't a question as to what we'd do.  That visual was enough.

This is a very interesting website on the state of covid in the world and scientific data on the mutations for anyone that's interested:
https://outbreak.info


----------



## CarolfromTX (Mar 2, 2021)

He was 90. Crikey, at that age anything could end you. The flu, a stroke, pneumonia.  Average life expectancy for a male in this country is something like 76. That’s way more scary to me than taking a vaccine. But the media loves to keep us fearful. I’ve had shot number one with a slightly sore arm being the only side effect.


----------



## Liberty (Mar 2, 2021)

Too funny...4 of us, my hub and I and our neighbors got our second shot last Fri.  We are all used to doing outside projects as we have "land" and our neighbor has horses.  We got up the next day with the normal "sore arm" and started to work.  All at once all 4 of us just kind of "wound down".  We all decided we'd wait till next week to do any hard work...lol.  Fatigue sure had set in...lol.

The second shot can be the one that packs more of a punch.  When we got our plague shots for overseas travel, it was similar.


----------



## StarSong (Mar 2, 2021)

Liberty said:


> Too funny...4 of us, my hub and I and our neighbors got our second shot last Fri.  We are all used to doing outside projects as we have "land" and our neighbor has horses.  We got up the next day with the normal "sore arm" and started to work.  All at once all 4 of us just kind of "wound down".  We all decided we'd wait till next week to do any hard work...lol.  Fatigue sure had set in...lol.
> 
> The second shot can be the one that packs more of a punch.  When we got our plague shots for overseas travel, it was similar.


Good to know, thanks.


----------



## StarSong (Mar 2, 2021)

CarolfromTX said:


> He was 90. Crikey, at that age anything could end you. The flu, a stroke, pneumonia.  Average life expectancy for a male in this country is something like 76. That’s way more scary to me than taking a vaccine. But the media loves to keep us fearful. I’ve had shot number one with a slightly sore arm being the only side effect.


Agree completely.


----------



## debrakay (Mar 2, 2021)

win231 said:


> This is not about "Convincing people the vaccine is not safe."  It's about _sharing information so people can make their own choice._
> My sister can't wait to get the vaccine.  I'm not getting it.  I shared information about problems it has caused.  She's still getting it, which is OK with me.  She is making an _informed _choice.
> Re:  "Covid has killed 500,000 people," that depends on whether or not you believe it is an exaggerated claim.


My husband is getting the vaccine.  I am not.  He gets flu shots every year. I do not.  He is 13 years older than I and in terrible health condition due to 50 years of severe Rheumatoid Arthritis.  I am in good health though a bit overweight.  He takes numerous prescription drugs.  I take vitamins.  He has a high risk of dying from covid due to his underlying heath conditions.  I do not have any underlying health conditions.  I have already told him if he dies from the vaccine I am going to be pretty PO'd but will forgive him for leaving me.  We both have a very strong faith in the Lord so, His will be done, in every instance of our lives.


----------



## StarSong (Mar 2, 2021)

debrakay said:


> My husband is getting the vaccine.  I am not.  He gets flu shots every year. I do not.  He is 13 years older than I and in terrible health condition due to 50 years of severe Rheumatoid Arthritis.  I am in good health though a bit overweight.  He takes numerous prescription drugs.  I take vitamins.  He has a high risk of dying from covid due to his underlying heath conditions.  I do not have any underlying health conditions.  *I have already told him if he dies from the vaccine I am going to be pretty PO'd but will forgive him for leaving me.*  We both have a very strong faith in the Lord so, His will be done, in every instance of our lives.


I don't imagine he'd be any too thrilled with you if you died of Covid because you pressed your luck and declined the vaccine.


----------



## debrakay (Mar 2, 2021)

StarSong said:


> I don't imagine he'd be any too thrilled with you if you died of Covid because you pressed your luck and declined the vaccine.


I had it in February 2020.   I could get hit by a truck any time too.  We are not concerned with death in any way.  We are just passing through.  Thank you for your concern though.


----------



## Giantsfan1954 (Mar 2, 2021)

Pepper said:


> And I definitely don't want to be autopsied.  I know I won't know but they cut your face off for chrissakes!


Be interested to know your information source...they don’t “cut your face off”!
They make a Y incision on your chest and go from there.
I am a caretaker for a 90 year old distant relative while his daughter and son in law take care of some business in Florida during January, February and March, he got his 2nd shot this past weekend and has no reaction of any kind including a sore arm.


----------



## Pepper (Mar 2, 2021)

Sometimes @Giantsfan1954 they are interested in your brain as well as the organs in the area of the Y incision.


----------



## mrstime (Mar 2, 2021)

I'm 81, I am going to get the vaccine and if I croak .......I croak. It has been a good life, few complaints and I have lived pretty long.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 3, 2021)

mrstime said:


> I'm 81, I am going to get the vaccine and if I croak .......I croak. It has been a good life, few complaints and I have lived pretty long.


Mrstime, you won't croak from getting the vaccine.... unless you are horribly allergic to it.  I promise. Continue enjoying your good life!


----------

